# Picture of a demon??



## Theogenes (Nov 7, 2007)

Check out this story... Is it the HOUND of Hell??
MyFox Colorado | Wedding Picture Appears Paranormal


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 7, 2007)

If it is, it aint as scary as the hound of Heaven who is a consuming Fire. I have my doubts.

(Luk 12:4) And I say unto you my friends, Be not afraid of them that kill the body, and after that have no more that they can do.

(Luk 12:5) But I will forewarn you whom ye shall fear: Fear him, which after he hath killed hath power to cast into hell; yea, I say unto you, Fear him.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 7, 2007)

I've seen him before.


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

That was a little creepy...


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

Bob? Is that your dog?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 7, 2007)

eerie...


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 7, 2007)

No, I took a picture of my desk and that came out on the image. 
(I was hoping for St. Joseph on a taco, dang it!)



etexas said:


> Bob? Is that your dog?


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2007)

I once saw Rich in my Lucky Charms.


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I once saw Rich in my Lucky Charms.


That's nothing! My wife and I once found a patch of dry grass shaped just like Dr. Bawb V.s avatar.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 7, 2007)

That's AMAZING Max, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I've seen him before.



OK, fess up Bob (Bawb). YOu really look more like the snarling brown one than the Avatar. It was YOUR desk, was it not?


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 7, 2007)

No Dennis, this would be me.






Doncha' just wanna give me a big hug?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 7, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> eerie...


----------



## etexas (Nov 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That's AMAZING Max, thank you for sharing it.


Chuckle!


----------

